# I'm fighting back.



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

I'm gonna break out of my endless cycle of self pity. 

The first step I took today was to get the motivation to do it. 

What I'm gonna do: 

-Start eating on a regular basis. 

-Draw more. 

-Slowly start socializing on a more frequent basis. 

-Stop smoking. My friends will probably laugh, because I've tried quitting a million times, but I will at least try to limit it.

- Walk at least an hour a day, I enjoy walking so this should be easy. 

-Go to the woods more often, I find it refreshing. 

-Block out my negative thoughts and save them for when they're necessary. 

-Go camping for a week next month, just to start over and give myself a break. 

-Limit my computer time to the evenings. 

-Go to a cafe once a week, just to get some real contact with other people. 

-Face the future without fear. 

I'll try to take it slow, since I tend to try changing too quickly. I'll start with quitting smoking and walking regularly. 

Wish me luck, I'm gonna pwn my social anxiety.


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Good on you man! Wish you all the best, let us know how you're getting on


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

That's right OP! You go! Fight the machine, man!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Very good goals! Goodluck


----------



## winter1996 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Good luck!

I think just the fact that you have a list of specific things you want to do will help tremendously. At least that sort of thing tends to help me actually do things.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I'll keep you updated!


----------

